# Price Range for CW9



## dalealan (Aug 23, 2008)

Looking to buy a CW9 and have found as high as $490 and as low as $400 for the gun. Is the $400 a great price or can it get lower? This is for a new Kahr CW9.
Dale


----------



## cvillechopper (Jan 27, 2008)

I got mine for $390 at a gun show but that was the lowest I had found it after a couple months looking. That was over a year ago so I'd say it's a pretty good deal.


----------



## vrodcruiser (Nov 19, 2008)

I would say buy now. Or at least before Feburary (post January 20).


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

Bud's Gun Shop has them for $369, and that's the delivered price. Just add the cost of an FFL transfer in your local area. Average price for transfer seems to be around $25, but there are some out there who only charge $10.

Great little pistols, btw...

PhilR.


----------



## quickstarr (Nov 26, 2008)

I saw one yesterday (cw9) it was considered used but never fired. Someone had it for one week and returned it to the store. They are asking $320 I'm thinking about offering them $300 and see what they say.


----------



## Black Metal (Jan 16, 2008)

Your not getting a "deal" at $400 but thats a fair price for the gun. I have seen them locally for $385


----------

